# Genesis Day One Cross



## fleetey (19 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Just taken delivery of my Genesis Day One Cross that I bought in the EBC Easter sale.

Looks good so far - will post pictures/opinions if anyone is thinking of getting one.


----------



## Waspie (20 Apr 2010)

I've got one on order as well. Can't wait.


----------



## fleetey (21 Apr 2010)

Taken a few photos - no pedals yet! - so not had its maiden ride......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Apr 2010)

Very nice fleetey, very orange too! 

If you're going clipless, get yourself these - bargain!

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## colinr (21 Apr 2010)

The linked pedals don't come with cleats though, better off getting them for £18.49 with cleats at CRC (unless you don't need the cleats of course).

Back to the bike, looks rather dashing, especially that orange.


----------



## Yellow Fang (21 Apr 2010)

Nice looking bike. I prefer the straight-bar version, although I like the orange colour. Not sure about the v-brakes though. I though cyclo-cross bikes traditionally had centre-pull brakes. I wonder how white looking that bar tape would be after your first cyclo-cross.


----------



## MacB (21 Apr 2010)

Yep, that's my N+1 on my shopping list, the brakes are mini v's but with mid length arms which allow the greater clearance but still use of standard pull levers....they would work with STI/Ergo as well.

I love the orange and think the bike looks great, finally saw one in the flesh last week and wasn't disappointed.

any idea on total weight?


----------



## djb1971 (21 Apr 2010)

That's a beauty. i went to buy one last week but came home with something different!

I was looking at one yesterday hanging in the window of Sideways Cycles. I've just got to sneak it past the wife but I think she'd notice bright orange....... 

Have you used it off road yet?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Apr 2010)

That looks wicked.


----------



## fleetey (21 Apr 2010)

Not used off road (or on for that matter!) yet - waiting for my pedals to be delivered! The bike comes with pedals/toeclips etc but after a new pair od clipless ones.

Weight seems to be about 9.75kg - found a review of the bike on the genesis site that gives the weight. Feels a very nice weight - looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Waspie (21 Apr 2010)

Yellow Fang said:


> Not sure about the v-brakes though. I though cyclo-cross bikes traditionally had centre-pull brakes. I wonder how white looking that bar tape would be after your first cyclo-cross.



I was surprised how powerful the brakes were when I went for a test ride, nearly put myself over the bars. Hopefully they are ok in muddy/wet conditions too.

I suspect the bar tape and saddle will look manky pretty quickly!


----------



## Waspie (22 Apr 2010)

Collected the bike today and went out for my first proper ride.

Very impressed. Although never having a single-speed bike before I've not got much to compare it against.
Seems pretty stable, nice and comfy. Conti Speed King tyres were fine in the dry, suspect they may not be so good in the wet.
Might be a wee bit overgeared for hilly off-road stuff but that would be easily sorted.

Pleased with it so far.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi there, how's it going with the Day One. I'm looking at getting one myself. The 2014 model. How does it perform off road?


----------

